# 2001 Trek 1200 - where can I find graphics?



## rmr1923 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just bought my first road bike, a 2001 Trek 1200 with several upgrades (Shimano 105 front/rear derailleurs, Shimano 105 brakeset, Selle Italia Prolink saddle, Ritchey carbon fork, etc) but the paint has seen better days. Really no scratches or dings to speak of, but the factory red paint has faded quite a bit and I'm considering repainting it but can't seem to find where I can get the factory decals that came on the bike. Does anyone know where I might be able to find these? Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

http://www.graphicshack.co.uk/product/Trek_Bike_Frame_Decal_Stickers_trek1


----------



## Gene465 (May 26, 2011)

Check Ebay they have some.


----------

